# cam clamp pressure



## jellywerker (Mar 7, 2013)

So I see a lot of nicely made wooden clamps pop up on here, and I'm wondering how usable these actually are for people who aren't doing delicate instrument work?

Do they have the clamping force necessary to glue up small panels or furniture projects?

Just wondering before I drop much time into making some.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

These are not cramps don't forget please.Some people often mistake clamps for cramps the diferrence is clamps simply hold work till the glue sets,whilst some are deigned also to cramp I.E. to pul the work tightly together when it is set a bit apart. These types need to be much more powerful and I would suggest that the cam clamps work usually in large numbers for holding things til the glue sets and have no real cramping abilty.Work out what you will need over the longer term and buy wisely, with this in mind.. In short they do work very well for light duties only IMHO.Alistair ps why don't you make a couple they are quite easy to make just drill slightly of centre to get the cam action.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Cam clamps can exert as much or more pressure than screw clamps but aren't typically designed to do so. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The typical style is rated to around 330 lbs. I have about a dozen
and use them a lot. They can be used on odd angles easier
than heavier clamps and one can learn to clamp with one hand
and to use the clamp to manipulate relationships of parts in glue
ups. This is why they are so useful in lutherie and furniture repair 
work.

In terms of edge gluing boards, they work well if the boards are
well jointed. They will not do a good job of closing sloppy
edge joints. They really are a pleasure to work with.


----------

